# Identifying a Squier Affinity Strat 22 frets



## Keytarist (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi. I have to sell my old Squier Affinity Strat, it is a sore moment because it was my first guitar . The problem is that I can't identify what model it is, because other different Squier models are labeled the same way and is confusing. So I can't get any info about the body wood, and other parts until I get the name of my model. The only thing I know is that it is 22 frets, made in China, the serial number starts with 'YN'. and the headstock is the small one, like a real stratocaster. If you know anything, please help me, thanks a lot . I will post pics later if needed (it's late now).
Edit: Here are the pics. One day the strap went off, that's why the ugly crack in the finish. Luckily that happened with this guitar and not with my RG...































P.S.: Sorry if I disappointed you with this model, but I didn't know where to ask on the net. Peace.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 18, 2010)

The 22-fret Affinity Strats were apparently a small spot production (according to the fellas on the Fender forums). 

Have you tried e-mailing Fender with your SN#?


----------



## Keytarist (Jun 18, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The 22-fret Affinity Strats were apparently a small spot production (according to the fellas on the Fender forums).
> 
> Have you tried e-mailing Fender with your SN#?



Whoa!, and they answer?. Ok, let's see what they say about my guitar. I posted the pics above, it isn't gorgeous as a Blackmachine or Mayones but maybe you can enjoy it anyway.


----------



## MetalGravy (Jun 18, 2010)

They answered when I asked about mine. Out of curiosity, when did you buy yours?


----------



## Keytarist (Jun 19, 2010)

I bought it new in late 1998. The serial number says it was made in 1997.


----------



## MetalGravy (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh, I got mine in early 1996. The CS rep that I exchanged e-mails with described the body wood as one "with tonal properties similar to alder," which means that it is either basswood or poplar. My guess is basswood. What kind of condition is it in? I like to think that I took decent care of mine, but had to have the electronics re-soldered a couple of times. Currently, I can't really get any sound out of it--not a huge deal since I only pick it up a couple of times a year and played unplugged anyway.


----------



## vitorsb (Nov 9, 2010)

@Keytarist

Hey man, I just stumbled upon this thread while looking for something to help identify my Squier Strat. I was pretty happy to find ours are just about the same: I've got a YN7XXXXX (1997 chinese-made) Squier Affinity Stratocaster, which I also bought in 1998, and with 22 frets as well! From your pictures, it seems the only difference is that mine's sunburst.

I'll try to post pictures later.

So, did you have any luck identifying the model & woods & the rest? =)


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 12, 2010)

FDP - Forum


----------



## Nonservium (Nov 12, 2010)

Fender takes care of folks man. I got in touch with them for replacement tuners for my 13 year old acoustic. They sent me a set free of charge.


----------

